# Congrats to MapleHills On The Journey



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

I want to offer a heart felt congrats to Sandy and her dog Quest for being the top ranked dog for 2015 in AKC all breed obedience competition. Quest is pictured on the cover of the June issue of Front and Finish. Quite an accomplishment!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

That is wonderful! I know you must be so proud, your kennel name on the cover of F&F ! 
And wow- the #1 Obedience dog... congratulations to you and to Sandy and most especially to Quest!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------

